# Are there certain places pigeons like to be pet?



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

like is there some sweet spot for birds? lol i know horses do but im not sure about pigeons or if they even like to be pet?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi GimpieLover,


Well, of course, sometimes there is a long road to travel before a given Piggeon will 'like' being touched at all...!

But one place to begin, is to stare intently at some spot on their head or back of the head, and do not look at their eyes, but slowly reach in to preen that spot with your fingertips.

I think just about any Pigeon will like to have their head preened, their neck preened and usually also their forehead and jaw and under their chin.

I have had some who would let me give them full body massages and feet and leg massages...and who I could spread their Wings out and do Wing Massagges even. This, in my experience anyway, is rare, and too, this Bird had a crush on me so I think that made a big difference...

Some like having their Keel gently preened or petted from down low...or the lower area of the Crop gently massaged or preened...

Is this one you have raised, or a feral, or...?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

hes feral. hes not scared of me at all but is pretty agressive. im willing to do anything to get him to bond to me.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They seem to like being nuzzled with fingers behind the neck, stroked on the back, head rubs....

Shiatzu massage and a little candlelight...

fp


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

haha perhaps a nice movie and a romantic dinner to


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I know that Reti's bird Tiny, likes to be scratched on his back, he gets all googly eyed...like he is getting a massage...or something, he absolutely loves it .

Skye doesn't really have a favorite place, I try petting him on his back but he roo-koo's and tries to tell me off, the only attention he wants, is peanut in hand please.


----------

